
As much Stack Overflow as possible in 4096 bytes (2014) - sillysaurus3
http://danlec.com/blog/stackoverflow-in-4096-bytes
======
sillysaurus3
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7253710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7253710)

